# Fall and Stress?



## damnismyname (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi, I'm still newbie about hedgehog... My hedgehog is fell this morning.. I think he's fine.. I cant check on him because he still not friendly with me.. but I think he's stressed after he fell because he's going around like a mad man! He dont even want his food when I give it.. he sniff his cage and dig up his cage! What should I do?


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

check his belly everyday for about the next week or so. if you see the slightest hint of discoloration take him to the vet ASAP. hedgehogs are stealthy when it comes to hiding ailments. he could have internal bleeding. if you're not able to check him because he's too grumpy, just go ahead and take him to the vet, better safe than sorry. just because he seems to be acting fine, doesn't always mean that's the case. i hope he's okay, but keep in mind that hedgehogs have terrible eyesight and zero depth perception which makes it highly likely that they will walk of surfaces and fall. always keep an eye on your little guy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Excess activity and refusing food are both red alert signs. IMO, I would take him to the vet tomorrow to be checked out. Hedgehogs are very good at hiding injuries, and you have to watch closely to notice any warning signs. Changes in activity, eating, drinking, and personality are all warning signs, as well as changes in the poop & urine. Red or orange in the poop or urine is blood, black sticky poop is blood that comes from further up in the digestive system (which means internal bleeding - emergency situation).


----------

